# Need help to help someone on another forum



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

They banned me. For commercialism? I dont get it but whatever. Nonetheless 9999 red flags. 

Could someone PM that poor guy and give him some spy pointers. Kinda feel bad for him. They are so clueless on other forums.

PM please.


----------



## HikingZion (Mar 28, 2014)

Just use a VPN -- bans work off your IP address, so just mask it. justfreevpn.com works well.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

They banned you.

I think you should just let it go.

You can't save everyone.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

weightlifter said:


> They banned me. For commercialism? I dont get it but whatever. Nonetheless 9999 red flags. .


If it's the one I think that I know has that rule, I find it ironic. The main admin in her sig line is selling... 

and don't feel bad. I had it out with her too and got permabanned.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Racer said:


> If it's the one I think that I know has that rule, I find it ironic. The main admin in her sig line is selling...
> 
> and don't feel bad. I had it out with her too and got permabanned.


You gotta be talking about SI. That place is useless and actually harmful.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Actually the recent one was LS. I asked for explanation got no reply. Some poor lost guy named Cdub or something. Soft confronts... disaster.

SI banned me long ago for posting instructions on catching a cheater that they like to sell access to. Never in their catching a cheater section. No idea how good the section is. 

I do that for FREE.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

LS does have that one dude that if real, is going to raise his wife's affair child as his own.

I just can not imagine...

Not as good as TAM tho. By 500 miles.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, you should just let it go, especially in another forum. SI used to be good, thats where I learned most of what I learned about infidelity. LS is ran and moderated by a cheater, and an unremorseful one at that, so forget it. Their OM/OW forum is approaching DC levels - despicable.

The Investigative Tips forum at SI was pretty good before. It was there I learned how to obtain the Holy Grail of information that any BS would pay dearly to have. I won't say what it is in this public forum.

You can help those that can be helped, and that's here. And even here, if they don't want to listen because they're in the shocked/denial stage, there's plenty of others that can be helped.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

ing said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

This is TAM


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

I have no problem giving you a hand in the matter, PM me and tell me what kind of approach you want to do


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> This is TAM


I should really attribute that to xkcd.com

It is indeed. People find TAM when they need it. For some it takes a long time and for others they are genuinely happy to live their lives in denial as long as they can moan about it . 

I just like to rant


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Tell that poor sap to come to TAM. He will be treated well here.

You got banned because you are giving spy-advice for free, and they SELL it.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

ing said:


> I should really attribute that to xkcd.com
> 
> It is indeed. People find TAM when they need it. For some it takes a long time and for others they are genuinely happy to live their lives in denial as long as they can moan about it .
> 
> I just like to rant


Yes many come for help. But everyone can think of at least one.....or 10 posters who come only to argue just to cause drama. Even had I seen that pic on Facebook I would have immediately thought of here lol


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a long-standing account as LS, and actually know the primary mod IRL (I know, I know), so I've probably been able to get away with more than I should have.

I'd wind up parroting whatever you want the poster to know, since it's not my area of expertise, but I'm happy to do it.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I have a long-standing account as LS, and actually know the primary mod IRL (I know, I know), so I've probably been able to get away with more than I should have.
> 
> I'd wind up parroting whatever you want the poster to know, since it's not my area of expertise, but I'm happy to do it.


Why not just PM the guy and advise him to come here instead?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe they didn't like you pushing Sony products ??

55


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

3putt said:


> Why not just PM the guy and advise him to come here instead?


I sure can, if he has enough posts to get PMs. But I'll need to know who he is first.


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

I found SI to be very unhelpful. There were some good posters on there but mostly people were just hand-holding and not offering any real advice.

Maybe married47 should go there so she can discuss her feelings about her WH banging the neighbor and her so she can be at one with it and not rock that "good man's" boat.


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

PS, what is LS?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

PamJ said:


> PS, what is LS?


LoveShack


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Some poor lost guy named *Cdub* or something. Soft confronts... disaster.


Waitaminute.....Cdub, huh? Having a flashback.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"LS does have that one dude that if real, is going to raise his wife's affair child as his own."

I think he is actually on SI...don't remember a recent poster on LS who was thinking of taking this ridiculous action, but there is DEFINITELY one on SI right now.

And his WW and OM PURPOSELY PLANNED the pregnancy. 

Unfortunately on SI, i see a lot more BS's who are almost hopeless milquetoasts and doormats, and few posters who really try to shake them out of it (with some exceptions).


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> "LS does have that one dude that if real, is going to raise his wife's affair child as his own."
> 
> I think he is actually on SI...don't remember a recent poster on LS who was thinking of taking this ridiculous action, but there is DEFINITELY one on SI right now.
> 
> ...


This one
SurvivingInfidelity.com - When the WS becomes pregnant
sad.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> "LS does have that one dude that if real, is going to raise his wife's affair child as his own."
> 
> I think he is actually on SI...don't remember a recent poster on LS who was thinking of taking this ridiculous action, but there is DEFINITELY one on SI right now.
> 
> ...


That guy can't be helped. Seems like the little advice he does get that is helpful he makes one excuse after another why he can't follow it.hate to say it but om owns him and he is ok with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

movin on said:


> That guy can't be helped. Seems like the little advice he does get that is helpful he makes one excuse after another why he can't follow it.hate to say it buy om owns him and he is ok with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He thinks his way is the right way.
Or the classic "my situation is different you just don't understand"
:slap:


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Yeah, you should just let it go, especially in another forum. SI used to be good, thats where I learned most of what I learned about infidelity. *LS is ran and moderated by a cheater, and an unremorseful one at that,*


* so forget it. Their OM/OW forum is approaching DC levels - despicable.

The Investigative Tips forum at SI was pretty good before. It was there I learned how to obtain the Holy Grail of information that any BS would pay dearly to have. I won't say what it is in this public forum.

You can help those that can be helped, and that's here. And even here, if they don't want to listen because they're in the shocked/denial stage, there's plenty of others that can be helped.[/QUOTE]

That's got to be one of the most infuriating things I've ever seen. I don't know why but that really just boils my blood. This world...*


----------



## DoktorFun (Feb 25, 2014)

Dyokemm said:


> "LS does have that one dude that if real, is going to raise his wife's affair child as his own."
> 
> I think he is actually on SI...don't remember a recent poster on LS who was thinking of taking this ridiculous action, but there is DEFINITELY one on SI right now.
> 
> ...


*This^* :iagree:


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> This one
> SurvivingInfidelity.com - When the WS becomes pregnant
> sad.


ykes.
i'll be checking back in with that one in about 6 months. i can't imagine the agony.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

cool12 said:


> ykes.
> i'll be checking back in with that one in about 6 months. i can't imagine the agony.


He says the DNA test is in a week.
Wonder if he comes back to tell.:scratchhead:


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I glanced over that thread, and it does read troll-ish to me. Maybe it is true, idk, but I am skeptical.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I stopped reading when two sentences in he said he found out about the affair, was upset, forgave her, and turned his life around. Apparently that was a busy weekend for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Actually the recent one was LS. I asked for explanation got no reply. Some poor lost guy named Cdub or something. Soft confronts... disaster.


You didn't get banned there for commercialism. They just used that as an excuse when a simple warning would have done.
They didn't like your POV, no matter how civil you might have conveyed your ideas, and rather than desperately try to find something uncivil about you, they enacted the old "commercialism" clause.

Let me guess, you were a vocal advocate for BS's?


----------



## botti (May 28, 2014)

lordmayhem said:


> Yeah, you should just let it go, especially in another forum. SI used to be good, thats where I learned most of what I learned about infidelity. LS is ran and moderated by a cheater, and an unremorseful one at that, so forget it. Their OM/OW forum is approaching DC levels - despicable.
> 
> The Investigative Tips forum at SI was pretty good before. It was there I learned how to obtain the Holy Grail of information that any BS would pay dearly to have. I won't say what it is in this public forum.
> 
> You can help those that can be helped, and that's here. And even here, if they don't want to listen because they're in the shocked/denial stage, there's plenty of others that can be helped.


I want to know the Holy Grail!

If SI is what I think it is, I couldn't even get registered. My work IP was banned for violating terms? Impossible that it was me - I'm brand new to these forums. I'll skip worrying about it (based on your comment, I'm better off here)


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

T/J
Anyone here reading that "epic" thread on SI in the JFO forum and having doubts about its authenticity?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Tobyboy said:


> T/J
> Anyone here reading that "epic" thread on SI in the JFO forum and having doubts about its authenticity?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which one? There's like three that I've seen.


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

TBT said:


> Which one? There's like three that I've seen.


The one with all the weekly new revelations and drama. The one where both the BH and the WW post....usually around the same time of day. :scratchhead:


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Tobyboy said:


> The one with all the weekly new revelations and drama. The one where both the BH and the WW post....usually around the same time of day. :scratchhead:


LOL sounds like someone got a new router installed in their basement where mom and dad can't easily check on their 37 y/o unemployed son.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Tobyboy said:


> The one with all the weekly new revelations and drama. The one where both the BH and the WW post....usually around the same time of day. :scratchhead:


Yeah,I wonder about that one. A few pages back it was suggested that maybe it was going on for years prior to DD#1. Waiting to see if they run with that!


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

TBT said:


> Yeah,I wonder about that one. A few pages back it was suggested that maybe it was going on for years prior to DD#1. Waiting to see if they run with that!


Maybe...or another broken no contact/PO or blah, blah, blah....
Stay tuned!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> LS does have that one dude that if real, is going to raise his wife's affair child as his own.
> 
> I just can not imagine...
> 
> Not as good as TAM tho. By 500 miles.


Agreed.

If the dude and the love child thread is the one I've seen, it was on SI. I strongly felt that it was a troll thread. I hinted at that (too many unbelievable coincidences) and got asked to NOT post in that section any longer. Since then the thread seems to have died.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

vellocet said:


> You didn't get banned there for commercialism. They just used that as an excuse when a simple warning would have done.
> They didn't like your POV, no matter how civil you might have conveyed your ideas, and rather than desperately try to find something uncivil about you, they enacted the old "commercialism" clause.
> 
> Let me guess, you were a vocal advocate for BS's?


I made my usual, how to catch a cheater post. How awful of me.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> I made my usual, how to catch a cheater post. How awful of me.


Yup, that'll do it. Old Willy over there don't like people knowing how to catch someone like himself.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

vellocet said:


> Yup, that'll do it. Old Willy over there don't like people knowing how to catch someone like himself.


Thank goodness traffic over there is fractional to what it is here.

virtual hugs across the internet? AYFKM. Nice to know you arent alone but its better to know you arent crazy and that (s)he is or is not cheating. Oh well did not fight the ban.

seems almost like they are the anti-help site.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Thank goodness traffic over there is fractional to what it is here.


Maybe the owners of that site will realize Willy the cheater apologist is chasing everyone off and they will give him the boot.

But makes sense. They even advertise for Ash Maddy over there. So I suppose it makes sense to ban BSs and treat cheaters like they are the victims.


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

SI is a joke. I went there when I discovered my WS's affair and all I saw were people telling each other how sorry they were for what they were going through but no one was DOING anything about it.

Who needs virtual hugs when you are trying to end your WSs affair and save your marriage? 

I was already on here as well and was telling some of the SI posters ideas I saw on here and they just didn't want to deal with it at all. Maybe that's why they are on there. I am more of an action person.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> I made my usual, how to catch a cheater post. How awful of me.



You didn't put "gently now" before you posted it or offer(((hugs))))
That's probably why you got banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

movin on said:


> You didn't put "gently now" before you posted it or offer(((hugs))))
> That's probably why you got banned
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a straight dude. The only males I hug are my dad and son. Yeah I know boooooo.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> I'm a straight dude. The only males I hug are my dad and son. Yeah I know boooooo.


(((((weightlifter)))))
I just had to.:lol::rofl:

A mod at SI told me I was a bit harsh more or less


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Harsh. LOL.

This is harsh:

BH get your head out of your azz and those round things on the floor are your balls. Pick them up. Now below is posted an exact instruction set that has worked several dozen times or more. Just do it and stop arguing with me...


----------

